# Rome total war and vista



## 202DrV (Dec 31, 2007)

i installed the game Rome total war at my new laptop which has windows vista..the instalation went fine,but when i tried to run the game a message appeared in the screen,telling me that i have to put the correct cd in the DvD player!!!can anyone help me?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you put the correct CD in the drive? Is it an original or a backup copy? Are you using any virtual drive software?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sound like one of those games where you are required to load the cd in order for it to play.


----------



## 202DrV (Dec 31, 2007)

koala said:


> Have you put the correct CD in the drive? Is it an original or a backup copy? Are you using any virtual drive software?


i dont have the original..the game is divided to 3 cds and they r working just fine..i ve used them in my other PC which has windows XP..so i m guessing that there is a problem with the vista..one of the cds has a crack file,which i transfered as always at the path of the instalation..nevetheless now in my laptop with the vista its not working:upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help with pirate software. Thread closed.


----------

